# AF after miscarriage- Your experiences



## Caroline

So i thought I'd start this thread, as for many its unknown territory. When does AF arrive after mc, what your AF is like etc.

I'll start with my experience & will add to it every month AF arrives until it becomes regular/normal or I get a bfp.

It is a very difficult time for us all & when our bodies act in a very unpredictable way to what we are used to it makes things more stressful.

If anyone thinks it worthwhile I will see if I can get it made into a sticky.


----------



## Caroline

I had a "natural " mc 9th April. Started as spooting, developing to heavy bleeding overnight & cramps early the follwoing next morning. Had scan on the 10th April to confirm.

Bled for a week then nothing for 5 weeks.
After 5 weeks had spotting on & off for 10 days. Reassured by GP that this is normal.

Period No 1.
Arrived : 6 weeks after mc
1st day normal flow.
Next 3 days got heavier to the extent that was going through a max absorbency tampon in 1.5 hrs.
GP prescribed tranexamic acid to reduce bleeding.
Period Length : 10 days

Period No 2.
Arrived: 21 days later.
1st day normal flow.
2nd day heavy, going thru max abs tampon in 1 hr.
Curently on CD4 & hoping that af will go soon & stay away for 28 days or few more but not to many (don't ask for much do I :rofl:).
Will update length when the evil hag departs.
*update CD 6 light to spotting *
CD7 - af gone :happydance:
So this cycle lasted 6 days (4 less than last month :happydance:)
Period Length : 6 days.

Lets hope she doesn't come back quite so quick this time!

*EDIT* curently on CD24 & no sign of :witch: yet :happydance: So longer cycle for me this month.

Period #3

Arrived 30 days later :happydance:

CD1 Light bleeding (praying no really heavy flow tomorrow)
CD2 Heavy flow (heavier than "normal" af, but much lighter than last 2 cycles. Super plus ev 3 hrs. Cramps.
CD 3 Medium flow in am , heavy in afternoon, medium in evening.
CD4 Light flow
CD5 Light spotting am only. :happydance:

Back to my normal 5 day cycle. Flow slightly heavier but not too bad this month. Here's hoping my body is back to normal & that bfp will not be too far away.


----------



## Jessa

I miscarried naturally on February 11th at 17 weeks. I then had a D&C the following day to remove placental tissue that my body had retained.

Light bleeding for 15 days following D&C, then two days with nothing, then 5 days of spotting. 

*Period #1*
Arrived: 30 days after D&C (March 13th)
1st day was normal flow, followed by 5 days of spotting, followed by 5 days of medium flow.
Period Length: 11 days

*Period #2*
Arrived: 26 days later (April 7th)
8 days of bleeding, with the first three being _extremely_ heavy and painful
Period Length: 8 days

....Spotting for 13 days between periods....

*Period #3*
Arrived: 37 days later (May 14th)
7 days of bleeding, with days 2 - 4 being _extremely_ heavy again and painful
2 days of spotting
Period Length: 9 days

....Spotting for six days between periods....

*Period #4*
Arrived: 33 days later (June 16th)
Currently on day 4 of bleeding, with first two being extremely heavy (bleed through a maximum absorbency tampon in 1 hour) and really painful


----------



## Rumpskin

Great thread sweety!

Complete miscarriage - January 2009 (9 weeks)
Period returned 28 days exactly
Heavy, clotty, painful, last 7 days

Period every 27 days or so, less heavier, painful, clotty

MMC - November 2009 (12 weeks) 
ERPC
Heavy bleeding erractic bleeding, painful, clotty - 10 days

Period returned 27 days after
Very very heavy, painful, clotty

Cycle gone down to average 23 days - clotty, sometimes heavy 

xxxx


----------



## Caroline

Sorry for your loss girls & thank you for posting your experineces.


----------



## trying4#1

M/c'd at 5 mths. Post partum bleeding from week 1-2. No bleeding but cramping from week 3-4. First af started with 2 days spotting then 5 days heavy bleeding from week 5-6.cramping near each ovary from week 7-9. Cramping stopped 2 days before af due. At did not show up. Waiting, waiting....


----------



## Caroline

Thanks for sharing trying4#1. Sorry for your loss. Hope the :witch: turns up soon or you get a bfp.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

UPDATE:

Mine is going to be a work in progress, so I'll edit my post as the days go on!

D&C at 14 weeks 6 days on May 20th
Spotted lightly for 16 days
No spotting for 7 days
Spotted very lightly for 3 days

Period #1
Arrived: 31 days after D&C
1st day was medium - heavy flow
2nd day was heavy flow
3rd day - medium flow
day 4 through 7 - light spotting.

Period #2
Started cd27.
Lasted 2 days then 4 days of spotting (6 days total)

Period #3
Started cd24 
Lasted 3 days and then 3 days of spotting (6 days total)


----------



## Caroline

Thanks for sharing alwayspraying. Sorry for your loss. Hope the :witch: isn't to heavy. If it is see if you can get tabs from GP.


----------



## kristen77

Hi there.

Thanks for creating this thread 

I had a mmc and D&C in april.

#1 Arrived 31 days later, relatively normal - not too heavy, lasted only about 5 days

Then CD17-21 I had some light spotting (brownish colour) - on CD35 today and still waiting so I will update when #2 finally arrives...

Kristen xxxx


----------



## Caroline

Thanks for sharing Kirsten, so sorry for your loss


----------



## Mrs.B

I miscarried on the 3rd May at 5 1/2 weeks pregnant, it started off as light bleeding which turned heavier, the 13th May onwards being very heavy with clots! Finally stopped bleeding around the 18th May when I just spotted until the start of June.

Had my first AF on June 21st which is now CD2 & bleeding fairly heavy with no real pains. Don't usually have heavy periods, so probably my body adjusting from the miscarriage!


----------



## Caroline

Thanks for sharing MRs B & sorry for your loss.
1st af after mc can be heavier than normal.:hug:


----------



## pinknpurple

I just wanted to say thank you for this thread. No one can tell you exactly how long you will have to wait for first AF after mc or what it may be like but this is so helpful hearing other peoples experiences. I suffered a miscarriage on 27th May 2009 at 9+6. I haven't had first AF yet, but OH and I have decided not to wait for it before TTC as it doesn't increase chances of mc so am half hoping it doesn't come at all! I will update on here if it does though and found this thread useful!! If :witch: is going to come hope it comes soon so we can get down to ttc though I know I am going to be terrified at the first sign of another :bfp: x


----------



## L-C

Pinknpurple

I'm really reassured to hear that you have started TTC straight away I think that is what I intend to do as the first Dr I saw on Wednesday when I had MC at 7 weeks said it was the best time as you are most fertile. What advice have you been given?

xx


----------



## Caroline

So sorry for your loss pinknpurple & LC.

We weren't given any advice just given a "booklet" about mc.

We didn't wait ttc, we only wiated until bleeding had stopped. We didn't get pg but in many ways I'm glad, just from a psychological point of view.

My body does seem to be gearing up for ov this month but wetjer it actually does is anothe matter. I'm hoping that it gets itself sorted this month & that next month brings the bfp fairy.

I hope you both get a sticky bfp soon.

I'm currently on CD 11 so expecting :witch: anytime from week on Tuesday. Just hoping she's a bit better than last 2 times.
Will keep posted on how it goes.

I started this thread as so many girls here seem to be in the same boat, where no one actually tell you when to expect af or even what it will be like.

Glad it has been of use to you.

:hug:


----------



## pinknpurple

L-C said:


> Pinknpurple
> 
> I'm really reassured to hear that you have started TTC straight away I think that is what I intend to do as the first Dr I saw on Wednesday when I had MC at 7 weeks said it was the best time as you are most fertile. What advice have you been given?
> 
> xx

I was given a leaflet about mc also and was told by the doctor that they recommend that you wait for one period before TTC simply for dating purposes as it's hard to know for sure when you ovulated after a mc. I've been assured that it doesn't increase your chances of miscarriage at all and I also wanted to take advantage of increased fertility because even though we conceived the first time we tried with the last one, I have a real fear that it's going to take me months to conceive now after the mc :( seriously hope it doesn't and I wish you the best of luck with TTC if that is what you decide to do hun. Follow your heart :hug: x x


----------



## pinknpurple

Looks like :witch: has arrived. Seems about average for start of AF really only thing that's out of the ordinary is no cramps as yet...but that is a plus if anything! I'm not as disappointed at AF coming as I thought I would be, I know many women don't ovulate until after first AF after a mc so maybe I am one of them, will just hope that this AF is the start of my body being ready :) I will update properly at the end of AF with how it went. Hugs to you all :hugs: :hug: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Caroline

:hug:hun, I didn't have any cramps with my first af, they didn't arrive til 2nd af:cry:


----------



## BabyBubbles

Hi, had mc at 13 wks in march. bled for 10weeks. finally had erpc end of may, bled heavily for ten days, spotted for next 5 days. Nothing for around 2 weeks then had a tiny bit of spotting for 1 day last week. (Am hoping this is implantation as we are already trying but not holding out much hope). So not had a period yet, but will update when i do. Strictly shouldnt be posting but just thought id say hi!!!!

**update alert**

I finally got my af on 27th July, so around 8 weeks after erpc.
Started as spotting for a few days, since then its been a constant very light flow. So that makes it 16 days. Doc reckons this is normal though. Had no pain, no af warning (i normally get growing pain like cramp in one leg lol) though I am seriously spotty this month. Today seems to have been lighter so Im hoping its coming to an end. FX'd!!!!!


----------



## pinknpurple

Caroline said:


> :hug:hun, I didn't have any cramps with my first af, they didn't arrive til 2nd af:cry:

Aww I'm sorry to hear that hun. I'm feeling a bit close to the edge today (sorry this is probably not the place to bring that up) but that :cry: smiley had me in tears...Lol hope you're okay, BIG :hug: to you :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Caroline

BabyBubbles said:


> Hi, had mc at 13 wks in march. bled for 10weeks. finally had erpc end of may, bled heavily for ten days, spotted for next 5 days. Nothing for around 2 weeks then had a tiny bit of spotting for 1 day last week. (Am hoping this is implantation as we are already trying but not holding out much hope). So not had a period yet, but will update when i do. Strictly shouldnt be posting but just thought id say hi!!!!

Sorry for your loss sweetie, & thanks for sharing, fx'd for a big sticky :bfp: for you soon.


----------



## Caroline

pinknpurple said:


> Caroline said:
> 
> 
> :hug:hun, I didn't have any cramps with my first af, they didn't arrive til 2nd af:cry:
> 
> Aww I'm sorry to hear that hun. I'm feeling a bit close to the edge today (sorry this is probably not the place to bring that up) but that :cry: smiley had me in tears...Lol hope you're okay, BIG :hug: to you :hugs: :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun, its ok, to post in here I don't mind :). Thats another thing they don't tell you , you turn into a hormonal & emotional wreck. Some days you feel on top of the world then the next hing is you are in tears over everything & nothing.:hugs:


----------



## jasmineT-P

m


----------



## Caroline

Thanks for sharing danille, & sorry for your loss:hug:.
Hope you get a sticky :bfp: soon.


----------



## cking

My 1st period since my m/c started today, exactly 28 days after my bleeding stopped. Will have to wait a bit longer to see what it is like but so far so good x x x


----------



## Caroline

Thanks cking for sharing, sorry for your loss.
Hopefully ur body has settled back to normal & that you get a sticky :bfp: soon


----------



## spritey

After my miscarriage, I did not get a period for 7 weeks and then it was really long (8+ days) and heavy. After that, the cycle was normal again.


----------



## tinadecember

what a good idea for a thread! since all of us question weather or not our af after mc is normal or not.

i had a d&c on 8th April.. bled for a week

first AF exactly 9 weeks later on 11th June (so dont be alarmed if your period doesnt show for ages it does happen) 

still waiting for my second af :( though i did have a molar and was told it can take 6 months for your af to get back to normality xx


----------



## FBbaby

AF has made her apparition this morning. I learnt that the pg was over exactly 4 weeks ago today, started bleeding 1 week later. I should be delighted that shes decided to show so quickly but I am gutted. Not because Id hope to get pg again before she showed up, but because I am pretty certain I ovulated only a week ago. 

Like most of us, even though I have been told and read everywhere that miscarriages do happen without a clear reason and negative consequences on future pregnancies, I cant help trying to find one, and the one that I am concerned about is the possibility that I loss the baby due to low progesterone levels. Now that my luteal phase seems to have lasted only 7 days, I cant help worrying that what was then just an unfounded suspicion might be real. I would like to believe that I ovulated earlier, I dont think that is possible as only 13 days ago, my hcg levels were still at 200 and temping supports my dates.

Anyway, Im holding on to the thought that this is only the consequence of the miscarriage and that next cycle will be normal. I am already taking VitB 100 complex (started soon after I started bleeding) as well as EPO and Agnus Cactus. So far, it seems to be a normal AF, light and little cramping. 


At least I am grateful that I am as today officially back to ttc. Good luck everyone, hoping we all get a :bfp: very soon.


----------



## Caroline

Thanks tinadecember -I hope ur af gets back to normal qucker than 6 months hun.

FBbaby - sorry for your loss, & thank u for sharing your experience. Lets hope your time ttc is a short one & you get a sticky bean soon.
I think Im ust have ovualted very early with my 2nd cycle after mc, as was only 21 days. I guess I actually ovulated whilst I was still bleeding.


----------



## pinknpurple

Sorry I haven't been back to update sooner, had almost normal AF. Slightly heavier than normal but no cramps. Lasted six days anywhere between five to seven is normal for me so.... Lol hoping I won't HAVE another AF now (well for nine months at least)!!!!!! Lol I'm nearly in the 2 ww - my first proper 2 ww as we've never really "tried" before it's just happened when it's happened lol. I'm exciting but scared! Lol how is everyone doing?x x


----------



## Caroline

Fx'd for you hun. I'm doe :witch: anytime from TUe (if I'm back to norm cycle length). Past 21 days of last month.
Been feeling pretty rough so hoping that's a good sign. 

lets hope :witch: stays away for us both.


----------



## pinknpurple

Good luck Caroline please let this be our month!! Let me know how you get on sweetie I'll be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for a sticky bean for you this month!! :hugs: :hug: :hugs: x x x


----------



## Caroline

Pretty sure all my "symptoms" are psyhcological/ hormones finaaly settling. I'm determined to wait until next wekend to test IF :witch: hasn't arrived.

It'll be just my luck that last month was stupidly short & this month will be ridicuously long. Just hope my cycles settle back to normal.


----------



## FBbaby

any news Caroline?

Well my first AF post miscarriage is proving interesting. I started spotting last Thursday morning, took me by surprise as thought I was only 8dpo. By the evening, it stopped. Started again Friday morning, but remained really light. My temperature was still high, my boobies still hurting, and feeling sickly. Saturday, it stopped, started again lightly yesterday, but this morning, it finally looks like a proper bleed, even slightly heavier, and my temp has gone all the way down again, yipee :happydance: I had quite bad cramps whilst AF was light but none now that it is heavier. All very logical!!!!


----------



## tinadecember

still waiting on my 2nd AF after my molar. it seems forever ago since ive had a normal period. well it is really... my last "normal" period. well full blown pain and heavy bleed was 29th January.

my last period, if you can even call it one was very light and lasted about 3 days. i dont feel normal it sucks. 

its been 33 days since my pathetic attempt of a period and i know its gonna take aggggess to have a normal one. i have had sore boobies the past few days and at this very moment have a headache so i hope shes on her way! 

xx


----------



## ellie1275

for all 4 of my mc's I had a two week break, after bleeding for two weeks with the mc, then a period again followed by a 5 week cycle (instead of 4) then back to normal the next month
this pregnancy I actually got pregnant in that gap! 
surprisingly the periods were all quite light but I lost a lot of blood in all 4 mc's 
but I guess everyone is different! 
:hugs:


----------



## Caroline

:witch: due tomorrow.

tina hope she arrives for you soon!
FBbany lets hope this is last you see of the :witch: for 9 months.


----------



## tinadecember

okay so ive just got my second af after my loss today. 

my cycles have changed so much! my cycles before my loss were exactly 28 days without fail now theyre 34! maybe they will settle back down as time goes on...

and im cramp free! ive always suffered from terrible period pains and had to take time off work every month so i was dreading today but im fine! xx


----------



## FBbaby

Any news Caroline?

Tina, it's not such a bad trade-off to get rid of the pain for an extra 6 days, especially if your cycles then regulates back to 28 days but the pain remains at bay!

My first AF has come and gone now and it wasn't as I expected. Three days of on and off mild flow, followed by one day of heavy flow and then nothing. Cramps were mild. I can cope with that:happydance:


----------



## Ellisha

Great thread. I miscarried at 10 wks on 1st June and still waiting for af. Keep having little niggling pains but nothing that says af is coming. Just want my body to be back to normal :sad1:


----------



## Caroline

Tina, so glad :witch: arrived for you. At least cycles longer & less painful, could have been shorter. Lets hope they stay regular & painfree.

FBbaby glad your af wasn't to vicious.

Ellisha - so sorry for your loss. hope :witch: arrives soon & that you get your body back to normal quickly. I was told by our GP to be patient & would sort itself out. Easy for a bloke to say :rofl: plus patience is not one of my strongest points. I would say this cycle was the first time my bogy actually felt like it was doing what it was supposed too. Feel free to vent anytime, or come on here for a hug, everyones great.

As for me, well CD30, no sign of :witch: today. Knowing my luck I'm in for an epic cycle this time to make up for a short cycle last month. Still feeling :sick: so am really hoping this is a good sign, but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Caroline

AlwaysPraying said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Mine is going to be a work in progress, so I'll edit my post as the days go on!
> 
> D&C at 14 weeks 6 days on May 20th
> Spotted lightly for 16 days
> No spotting for 7 days
> Spotted very lightly for 3 days
> 
> Period #1
> Arrived: 31 days after D&C
> 1st day was medium - heavy flow
> 2nd day was heavy flow
> 3rd day - medium flow
> day 4 through 7 - light spotting.
> 
> Period #2
> Spotting started cd25, waiting on full flow.


thanks for updating. How are you doing? I'm CD 30 & waiting for :witch: to arrive. Knowing my luck this is gonna be a long cycle this month to compensate for my short one last time.


----------



## Sparklestar

i had my last d and c on June 15th and my AF arrived on Saturday 11th July. It came on very light then Monday and tues were very very heavy. I was back in the nappy type things i had stolen from the hospital :) yesterday it was light again and today it has stopped completely.

sp xxx


----------



## Caroline

Thanks for sharing Sparklestar, sorry for your loss. Glad :witch: was only around for a few days.

Update on me. :witch: arrived today :cry:. Lets hope her visit is short, and sweet.


----------



## FBbaby

Sorry Caroline to read wicked AF has shown her face. I do hope she behaves a bit better this time and doesn't leave you in too much pain xxx


----------



## Caroline

Well today is my "heavy" day & has been much lighter than past 2 cycles, although heavier than my "normal" cycle. Have the tranexamic acid standing by just in case. Hoping its not needed.


----------



## x-amy-x

I 'came on' today... but its barely anything :S

It's one month since evie died. Which is about normal cycle lenth for me. But this is not a normal bleed. Any ideas?


----------



## Caroline

Amy you may find that you get a little light bleeding on & off for a few days b4 full flow arrives.

I was on & off for several days b4 she arived with avengence.


----------



## smartiepants

.


----------



## Caroline

Thanks for sharong smartiepants. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## smartiepants

.


----------



## shawnie

Hello, I had a natural M/C on June 9th and complete in the hospital June 10th. at 10.2 wk but mine was a blightn ovum. I had heavy flow 2 days then spotting for 5 days. I didn't get a negative HPT till June 28th.

Period #1 started July 12th

Arrived: 34 days after complete
1st day - dark brown spotting 
2nd day - spotting with light flow
3rd day - medium flow with clots
4th day - medium flow with clots
5th day - spotting

We have been TTC this cycle but not sure it's gonna happen now or not, will see.

Period #2 unfortunately 20-21 days appart from the other.

July 30th Had a little red spotting
July 31st Still spotting but a little more then yesterday and darker(3 panty liners)
Aug 1st Spotting to light, small very little clots, stretchy cm like (panty liner full over night) light cramps
Aug 2nd Light very small clots normal pad but not full like a panty liner
Aug 3rd Light flow
Aug 4th Spotting off and on
Aug 5th 1 or 2 spots all day, dark, I am thinking it might be the end lmao will see. Still have some light cramps


----------



## Caroline

Sorry for your loss hun. Thanks for sharing. Fx'd for a :bfp for u soon.


----------



## MissyMojo

mmc confirmed 21st may, 1st af 3rd july, after 42 days, im cd 33 atm waiting for :bfp: or :witch:


----------



## MissyMojo

af turned up day 39!


----------



## jasmineT-P

m


----------



## Caroline

Fx'd for you missy & jasmine


----------



## Tempera

Thanks for starting this thread, Caroline, I only mc'd 6 days ago, but I have no idea what my cycle was like before (never really paid any attention). Going to start paying attention from now on (now that we're actually "trying"), and will update you all :)

*Hugs*


----------



## Olivetree

I've only recently experienced an miscarriage(not pleasant). So I'm still more in shock than anything( Wee early hours of Friday). I am enternally grateful for all the help and assistance received at both NHS hospitals!

Life goes on I guess!

xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Caroline

Tempera, & Olivetree so sorry for your losses. Life is soo cruel.

Sending you both :hugs:.


----------



## shawnie

Big :hugs: to both of you... It is tough. BnB has helped me alot. SO many wonderful kind people on here for sure...


----------



## beachlover1

Im having a D&C on Wednesday after this MMC, I used to be 28-30 days with a 3 day light period, so lets see what happens after Wednesday! Im praying its still gonna be similar!!!


----------



## KereBear

This is a great thread! :) I've spent ages trying to find out if I'm normal after my mc, and d&c. I think I may be, well hopefully as I'm desperate to try again! (forgive me if I get any of the abbreviations wrong, I'm a bit new to this) 

Sorry for everyone's losses too. :(

I was 10.5 weeks, when started MC around the start of May..it was a missed miscarriage. I kept doing tests thinking if something was wrong they would show as neg, but they didn't so I thought I was ok. My sister convinced me to go to the hospital where I learned the bad news. :( Had my DC next day.

May 4th = DC
May 5th - 9th Light bleeding, got lighter as the week went on.

June 2nd = AF starts and continues normally (for me) first 2 days heavy, followed by 2 lighter days, 1 day spotting. Was very happy with this and thought "Great, can TTC from this month on"

June 28th = AF starts 29 days after last (normal), heavier than normal, with a lot more pain than used to. Very heavy for 4/5 days, then starts light for a couple of days.

July 8th = Start spotting again. This goes on and off for most of July. Varying levels from very very light, to heavy enough that I thought I had full AF again. Varying in colour too, from brown to dark red, to bright red. Sometimes with no cramps other times cramps and swelling. Finally stopped around the end of July.

Aug 6th = AF starts again. Very heavy again with strong Cramps. Lasts 7 days, following normal pattern of heavy for first few days, before lightening up to nothing. I thought great, maybe this month I will be back to normal and can TTC. 

Nope, Aug 16th/17th = spotting again...so far varying from light to slightly heavier. No need for a tampon and not much on a pad either, but can look quite heavy on tissue. :( I'm so fed up. I would have thought this week would be my ovulation time.

Sorry for such a long post, I'm just so frustrated and find I'm getting more stressed and upset each month that passes. Kbear x


----------



## Caroline

Kerebear sorry for your loss. :hugs: it is a very frustrating time. Just when you think your body is back to normal it throws you a curve ball & acts all screwy.

I had 2 pretty horrendous af's after m/c, soo heavy it required medication, followed, by 1 much more "normal" af. Cycles were all over the place length wise.
:witch: due any day now.

I hope this is your last cycle b4 the :witch: says goodbye for nine months.
Try & stay positive. It really is your body having a good clear out getting ready for your next lil bean. My GP told me to be patient, & it can take a few months after mc to fall again. Moi, patience, he's having a laugh. Think I was at the back of the queue when that was being handed out.

:hugs:, try not to let ttc get u down.

Easier said than done I know. Every time af arrives I end up in tears.

Take care of u r self, & fx'd for a speedy & sticky :bfp:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Well - i think that things are moving forwards - had some bleeding yesterday 5 weeks on from m/c - although nothing last night or this morning:shrug: - thats not bad though - thought it might be ages, doesn't feel like af though - no cramps (had them a week ago) but it must be as I only bleed for two weeks for the m/c so it can't be a tail end of that


----------



## Caroline

Mrs D I had on & off bleeding for nearly a week b4 AF arrived properly.
Hope she stops messing you around.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

its ok - its def af and no messing now !!


----------



## Caroline

Glad she arrived. Hope its not too heavy & painful. Hope she doesn't stay too long.


----------



## Amos2009

I had to go back and dig up this thread to see if I was anywhere close to "normal", and in this respect I guess I am :) 
AF finally showed her face in the form of spotting yesterday, so far nothing today, but I am sure it's coming. So that was 34 days since my D&C. Looking forward to seeing what the witch has in store for me this week....


----------



## fuffyburra

Hi I haven't read through every page of this thread so I might have missed someone else posting about it, but I had a miscarriage about a month ago and this month's period came a few days late. This is my first day on and I have just passed a very small piece of tissue, nothing like the larges pieces I passed during the m/c (sorry, tmi). Could that be a little leftover piece, or is it more likely a piece of lining I've just randomly passed? I'm quite confused :S There aren't any other bits, and my cramps aren't as bad as usual. 
Thanks xx


----------



## Amos2009

On some of the other responses, people have said their first few AF's were clotty, so that is probably it. I hope your AF remains as cramp free as possible :hugs:


----------



## fuffyburra

Thanks, I don't know if it's because of m/c or whether it's the new medication for my cramps (medication doesn't usually work on them, Dr. has tried looooaaads of things so far, but to no avail lol). Is AF usually better or worse after m/c? xx


----------



## Poshie

Hi girls . I'm cd2 of my first af after natural m/c at 12 wks. It arrived 34 days after I started mc bleeding, so I'm grateful I wasn't kept waiting too long. I temped too and so am sure I ovulated, which again is positive news. But Heavy bleeding and cramps today, didnt have this pre pg. I guess my body is still having a good old clear out, few small clots going on. I just hope it doesn't last too long.


----------



## Amos2009

Poshie...sounds like we are on the same page...I am on my CD2 and also waited 34 days post D&C for her to arrive. At least now maybe we can track things now and have a sticky pregnancy next time :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Hi Amos :hugs: yes so we are cycle buddies then. 

How is af treating you? Any different yet?

Are you ttc this cycle?


----------



## Amos2009

Poshie- we are NTNP for now. If it goes on too long I guess I will have to break out the thermometer and all the other goodies!
So far AF has just been heavier, but the cramps have been no worse than before. How about you?


----------



## Poshie

We are ttc. I have now got a cbfm which I'm using for the first time. Hope it works. I'm so desparate to be pg again...

My af is giving me grief-very heavy with cramps. Not debilitating, but there. Hope it doesn't drag on for long.


----------



## Caroline

Heavy af after mc is quite normal after mc. I had 3 cycles like that then 1 normal af.

Don't get too disheartened with ttc/ ntnp it can take upto 6 months for things to settle down. It took 2 cycles for my periods to settle then a 3 rd "normalish" period then the next cycle my body felt much more normal loads of ewcm (sorry if tmi).

Fx'd for you both for a very speedy & sticky bfp.


----------



## Amos2009

OK- I really don't like the witch anymore- can I tell her she is no longer allowed at my house?? So I started spotting on Aug 26 and the full flow hit me the 27th. Finished bleeding on Sunday the 30th (even though it was rather light that day). Well, I am back to having cramps again today! Is it possible to have another period this soon??? I was so hoping I would be ovulating next week, but now I am starting to doubt??


----------



## Caroline

I ovulated really early 1st cycle after mc, in fact I'm certain af was still around. I bleed for 10 days, 5 of which were incredibly heavy. My first cycle was only 21 days.

Hope she isn't coming back hun.

They don't tell you that as well as having to deal with the loss of your little bean, you have to contend with erratic cycles & af.

They do settle but can take a few months.

Massive :hugs:sweetie. Hope its just a fleeting visit from af before she goes away for a good nine months.


----------



## cocochannel

sorry for all your loses.
having just had 7th mc. EXperienced very heavy bleeding for two cycles lasting10-15 days, after each mc the bleeding has got heavier and heavier each time. I am not looking forward to next period, i stopped bleeding last week following ercp so i was interested to hear about the 'tablets' what are they and what do they do?


----------



## Caroline

So sorry for all your losses, you must be an incredibly strong woman.

The tablets I was given were tranexamic acid. They were brilliant, they really helped reduce the blood loss.

Sorry if TMI, but I was soaking the max absorbancy tampon in an hour. It was ridiculous. The tablets kicked in pretty quick (had to take 2, 4 x a day).
I took them for 2 cycles then the third cycle was only heavy for one day, as wasn't anywhere near as heavy.

Defo worthwhile asking doc for some, I found them brilliant.


----------



## Poshie

Hello all. Just reporting in with an update. So this is First cycle after m/c. I'm now cd9 bled 1-5 then stopped, then blood stained cm cd7, nothing cd8 but a bit of blood stained cm today. Not had this before. it's like ewcm mixed with blood. Got my first high reading on my cbfm too. So I guess O isn't too far away (hope that's the case) and that everythings ok.


----------



## yogi1

after meaningless searchs trying to find answers to why i'm still bleeding heavily after miscarrying in april 09 i came across this forum. i'd like to share what ive been through if you dont all mind, i first m/c in dec 08, gp told us to wait until after my next period before we tryed again, which we did (af's returned to normal after this), only to fall pg and m/c in april... i too have had very heavy af's and these have been far from "normal" (i'm usually regular 28 to 29 days and quite light)
my af's now seem to be coming closer together and also having to use the highest protection (2 hrs changing) and nightimes having to use both tampons and towels for fear of flooding..... after aprils m/c dr suggested giving it 6 mths before we ttc again, have been going out of my head wondering if this is the "norm" after m/c's but you've all set my mind at rest now thank you all for your input and i'm sorry to see so many of us going thro the same things, i'm just hoping that maybe this time we will be 3rd time lucky :happydance: its quite unsettling after losing two especially after i have had 2 very normal uncomplicated pg's before...


----------



## yogi1

Caroline said:


> So sorry for all your losses, you must be an incredibly strong woman.
> 
> The tablets I was given were tranexamic acid. They were brilliant, they really helped reduce the blood loss.
> 
> Sorry if TMI, but I was soaking the max absorbancy tampon in an hour. It was ridiculous. The tablets kicked in pretty quick (had to take 2, 4 x a day).
> I took them for 2 cycles then the third cycle was only heavy for one day, as wasn't anywhere near as heavy.
> 
> Defo worthwhile asking doc for some, I found them brilliant.

i too have been perscribed those tabs, some months they work well sometimes they dont lol


----------



## Caroline

:hugs: yogi1, sorry for your losses. Hope your body settles down soon. My GP did suggest if my cycles didn't settle down to go on the pill for awhile to try & regulate your cycles. I wasn't particularly keen on the idea, but if you've been advised to wait 6 months before ttc, it may be worth a shot.

I found I fell pg very quickly with both my eldest 2 after coming off the pill.

Hope you get a sticky :bfp: soon


----------



## yogi1

gp has suggested that but i too dont wanna go there, my 6 mths is up now as my last m/c was april of this year, just hoing things settle down so we can try again, thx caroline x:hugs:


----------



## Caroline

Its really tough one to call. Physchological speaking going on the pill is months where you aren't ttc which is a nightmare. I found that fertility wise I didn't seem to get much fertile cm in the cycles when I was bleeding heavily as if my body wasn't ready for another pregnancy. The cycle when bleeding was more normal I had loads of fertile cm over several days.

Did u have a d7 c after mc?

reason I ask is both times I went about my heavy periods dr checked my notes & said he was glad I'd had a scan & that everything was clear.

Its a long shot & I'm sure afetr this time your GP would have sent you for a scan, but could there still be something left over from mc, causing problems.


----------

